# Sunday's Tuna Were Large & In Charge!



## CajunOdysea (Aug 12, 2011)

Venice Offshore Yellowfin Tuna fishing continues to be world class. Not only does the size of these Yellow Fin Tuna make me say world class, but the distance to these fish is less than 30 miles from Venice Marina. Combined with the very cool visual way we target these fish makes the experience a lasting impression.

Saturday night I spent most of the night swapping from 30TW’s to 50 and 80 wides. I sharpened all the saws and went to bed dreaming about the morning to come. I knew if we only saw ½ what we had seen the day before it was going to be awesome.

We departed Venice Marina and I slammed the Yammies all the way, she roared up to 5700rpm and we were cruising down the pass with a light glow of morning sun at 58mph. as we broke out into the gulf it was slick calm, I never stood up or touched the throttles, we rocked to the same area and we were fishing with the sun just breaking above the horizon.

First boat was the mother load, it was one stop shopping. As we pulled into position we threw some cut chum right onto the port side of the shrimping vessel and hollered “There they are", someone get a hook into the water. We had 2 anglers ready, belts had been properly fitted, instructions given on what a bite feels like and what to do when the fish takes off. This time, this morning we were ready!! Sure nuf here they come cruising through the slick, they were large and in charge.

We saw an estimated 100 Jumbo YF Tuna. Now, just to tell you how stellar that is, on most days we visually spot, watch and see about 10 up to 20 if you are lucky….AND on a bunch of days you will only see 2 or 3 and then some days none at all……. So, now do you see how stellar the visual is?

I can’t explain the grace of these huge Tuna and honestly I don’t think I can convey the feelings and emotions these fish send through your soul. As a fisherman I try so hard to catch ‘em the chase is intense, preparation is continuous, thousands of dollars spent, conversations for hours and friends made because of *Fishing*… And it all comes down to times like this. This is the best of the best, it doesn’t happen every day.

We doubled up on ‘em and even could have tripled up. As the anglers would fight the fish we would continue to chum and watch the graceful behemoths swim through the slick getting the EXACT perfect pieces of bait that they chose. This was a day that I will remember forever!!

Good fishing-
Captain Mike Gray
www.CajunOdysea.com


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

that was a good read!...:thumbup:...thanks for posting it...


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice, where's the rest of the pics? I forget what they look like! Congrats on a good trip and thanks for the post.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Wasn't it over 10 foot seas last weekend?

Cool...any dock shots?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice story!! need more pics and video......we're fishermen....:thumbup:


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

They they awoke to howling s winds rain and seas breaking at SW Pass if it was this weekend....


----------



## opus68 (Sep 28, 2007)

nevermind


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the report!!


----------

